# Food and Drink A - Z



## Johnny Thunder

A - apple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

B-Banana


----------



## Johnny Thunder

C - Cosmopolitan


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## spideranne

E - Endive


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fettucini


----------



## monstermakerswife

G- Gatorade


----------



## Monstermaker

H-Hummus


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iced tea


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

J- Jell-o


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale (does anyone actually eat this?)


----------



## ededdeddy

L -Lemons ( sure they do it is too bad)


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - melons


----------



## ededdeddy

N - NUts


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ocean Spray cranberry juice


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pineapple


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - qumquats (variant spelling)


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Rhubarb


----------



## monstermakerswife

S- shrimp


----------



## Tater1970

Kit-Kat


----------



## Tater1970

Tater-tots


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

U- Upside down martini


----------



## spideranne

V - Veal


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Welsh rarebit (or rabbit)


----------



## ededdeddy

Which is quite good but contains no rabbit

X - Xtreme energy drink


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams, candied


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Ziziphus mistol
It's real I had to look something up Z foods are hard


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - artichokes

(I think the Z letter should be banned from this thread)


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Buttered toast

X was hard too


----------



## Spooky1

C - Chocolate covered ants


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Deviled egg


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggs Benedict


----------



## ededdeddy

f - French Toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hominy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice milk (that pseudo ice cream stuff)


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jelly bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale (I don't know many K foods)


----------



## ededdeddy

L - Lamb kakabobs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mousse (preferably chocolate)


----------



## spideranne

N - Naan Bread


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O-octupus


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pickles


----------



## Monk

Q - Quiche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - raisins


----------



## ededdeddy

S - Stuffing


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tequila


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Ugly Tomatoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vanilla ice cream


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Water Chestnuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme Pizza


----------



## ededdeddy

Y - Yucca Root


----------



## Monk

Z - Zima


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apple juice


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Brandy


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheese


----------



## Monk

D - dark rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Edam cheese


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Figs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapefruit


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Hamloaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jerky


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killian's Red


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - legumes


----------



## slightlymad

M-meatloaf


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## Monk

O - olives


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pasta


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Q - Quizznos hoagies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - sun dried tomatoes


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Tamales


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## Monk

V - vinegar


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W- watermelon


----------



## Monk

x - xyience energy drink


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y- yam


----------



## Monk

Z - Zucchini


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Apple butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

C- cuba libre


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

D - dates


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Eggplant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

G- grapes


----------



## Draik41895

H-hot cheetos


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- iced tea


----------



## Draik41895

J-jello


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## Monk

L - Lime


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - margaritas


----------



## Monk

N - nectarines


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

P- pimp juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quinces


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

R- rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - shots


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

T- tacos


----------



## ededdeddy

Ugli fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetables


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

W- water


----------



## Monk

X - Xyience energy drink


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

A- apple juice


----------



## Monk

B - banana


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cashews


----------



## Monk

D - doughnuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Easter eggs


----------



## Draik41895

F-frog legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

H-hambuger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iced tea


----------



## Draik41895

J-jam


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kool-Aid


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lamb Chops


----------



## Draik41895

M-meatballs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- nestle quik


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Monk

P - Pistachios


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## smileyface4u23

R- roast beef


----------



## Monk

S - Sushi


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - turkey bacon


----------



## spideranne

U - Ugli fruit


----------



## Monk

V - vine-ripened tomato


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## Monk

x - Xyience energy drink (it's the only x I know)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

y- yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra, roasted on a spit


----------



## Monk

A - apple cider


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bacon


----------



## Monk

C - chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dates


----------



## Monk

E - eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - French fries


----------



## Monk

G - grape soda


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - havarti cheese


----------



## Spooky1

I - Inca Cola


----------



## Monk

J - jelly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

K- kalamari


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## Monk

M - Milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

O- oreo


----------



## Monk

O - onions


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - pumpkin pie


----------



## Monk

Q - quiche


----------



## Draik41895

R-raspberries


----------



## Monk

S - salmon


----------



## Draik41895

T-tea


----------



## Monk

U - udon noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetable soup


----------



## Draik41895

W-watermelon


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xanthan Gum


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yoo Hoo drinks


----------



## Monk

Z - zima


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apples


----------



## Spooky1

B - Birch Beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Cheetos, cheese that goes "crunch"


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

D- dried grapes


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Monk

F - filet mignon


----------



## Draik41895

G-giblets


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - ham


----------



## Draik41895

I-ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Monk

J - juice


----------



## traditionprincess

K-klondike Bar


----------



## Monk

L - Lime


----------



## Wildcat

m- Molson Canadian


----------



## Monk

N - Nestle Crunch


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

O-Orange Julius


----------



## Hauntiholik

P - peaches


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Q- quaker oats


----------



## ededdeddy

R- Rice cakes


----------



## Monk

S - sushi


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tamales


----------



## Monk

U - Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - Vermicelli


----------



## Monk

W - whiskey


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xavier steak


----------



## Monk

Y - yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Apple turnovers


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - baked bread


----------



## ededdeddy

C - Carrots


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Elderberries


----------



## Monk

F - Fruit juice


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Green peppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hamburgers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I- ice cream


----------



## Monk

J - juice


----------



## ededdeddy

K - KuQuat


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## Monk

M - Melons


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Newburg, lobster


----------



## Monk

O - Octopus, fried


----------



## ededdeddy

P - Pork Rinds, Fried


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quinces


----------



## ededdeddy

R - Ribeye steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sangria


----------



## ededdeddy

T - T-bone steak


----------



## Monk

U - Under-cooked meat


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veggies


----------



## Monk

W - wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Y-yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Monk

A - Apple cider


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beets


----------



## Monk

C - corn


----------



## chrizzo

D - dungeness crab


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - Edamame


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fresca


----------



## smileyface4u23

G - gyro's


----------



## Monk

H - hotdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Monk

J - Junga Juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kahlua


----------



## Monk

L - Lime


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mango


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

N- nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - oranges


----------



## Monk

P - peas


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Q - Quinces


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - raspberries


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

S- strawberries


----------



## Monk

T - Tea


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

U - unagi


----------



## smileyface4u23

V- velveeta cheese


----------



## Monk

W - watermelon


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xtra chewing gum


----------



## smileyface4u23

Y- yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A - alphabet soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beans


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

C - crackers


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Drambuie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

E - eclairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - French fries


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

G - Gin and tonic


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Meals


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - iced latte


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

K - Kettle Corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Mountain Dew


----------



## Monk

N - Nestle Quik


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

P - Pink Lady


----------



## Monk

Q - Quik


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

R - rigatoni


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tomatoes


----------



## Monk

U - Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

V - vermicelli


----------



## Monk

W - Whiskey


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

X - Xeres Cocktail http://www.drinkswap.com/drinks/detail.asp?recipe_id=7847


----------



## Monk

Y - Yoohoo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Z - Zhivago's Revenge http://www.drinkswap.com/drinks/detail.asp?recipe_id=10205


----------



## Monk

A - African on Acid http://www.drinkswap.com/drinks/detail.asp?recipe_id=8857


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bottled water


----------



## Monk

C - Cantelope


----------



## Kaoru

Danish


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evian


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

F - fried chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - GrapeNuts cereal


----------



## Monk

H - Honey


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I - iced tea


----------



## Kaoru

J-Jalepenos


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

K - kiwi fruit


----------



## Kaoru

L-Lasagnia...Mmmm....I'm getting hungry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mead


----------



## Monk

N - Noodles


----------



## Kaoru

O-Oranges


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pasta


----------



## Monk

Q - Quiche


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - stromboli


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

T - torte


----------



## ededdeddy

U - Ugli fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetables of all kinds


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

W - wasabi


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xanthan gum


----------



## Monk

y - yogurt


----------



## scareme

Z-zoo animal shaped fruit rollups


----------



## Monk

A - alcohol


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## Monk

C - Coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## Spooky1

E - Edible undies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fresh fruit


----------



## The Creepster

G-Goat Cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hamburger


----------



## The Creepster

I-Ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello, molded to look like a brain


----------



## debbie5

K- Krispy Kreme (never had one!!go figure)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## ededdeddy

M - Milkshake


----------



## The Creepster

N-Nectarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## The Creepster

P-Parsnip


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## The Creepster

R-Ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## The Creepster

T-Tortellini


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Vegamite


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## ededdeddy

X - Xtreme Engery drink


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## ededdeddy

Z - Ziti


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apples


----------



## ededdeddy

B - Broco slaw


----------



## morbidmike

c-corn casoral


----------



## ededdeddy

D - Doughnuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggnog


----------



## ededdeddy

F - Fried rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goose, roast


----------



## ededdeddy

H - Honey ham


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Kool-Ade


----------



## rottincorps

L- lime aid


----------



## ededdeddy

M - minute maid


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - navel oranges


----------



## rottincorps

Oj


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - potato chips


----------



## rottincorps

Q- Quaker Oats Oatmeal


----------



## ededdeddy

R - rice cakes


----------



## rottincorps

S-Steak


----------



## ededdeddy

T - Talapia


----------



## rottincorps

Edible Undies


----------



## ededdeddy

V - Veggies

What the He!! undies


----------



## RoxyBlue

W -water (I think Frederick's of Hollywood used to carry edible undies, not that I have any direct experience with such things)


----------



## debbie5

Y- yellow Peeps (YUM!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## ededdeddy

A - applesauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beets


----------



## The Creepster

C-Creatine


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - drumsticks


----------



## fick209

E - Eggplant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fish sticks


----------



## fick209

G - Goat cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Havarti cheese


----------



## fick209

Idaho Mull Cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## ededdeddy

K - Kale


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## stick

M - mangos


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - navel oranges


----------



## fick209

O - Orange Crush


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - persimmons


----------



## fick209

Q - quiche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R -radish


----------



## fick209

S - strawberry shortcake


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## The Creepster

U-ugli fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V-8 juice


----------



## fick209

W - Wasabi


----------



## The Creepster

X- Xia shrimp


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## The Creepster

A-Avocado


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - biscuits


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crown Royal


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## fick209

E - Eclairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - French fries


----------



## nixie

G-guacamole


----------



## scareme

H-ham and green eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I- ice cream


----------



## nixie

J- jelly beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## fick209

L - Lemons


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mountain Dew


----------



## fick209

N - Nachos


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange juice (with a little Crown Royal for medicinal purposes)


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - potato chips


----------



## fick209

Q - Quiche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - radishes


----------



## fick209

S - Sardines


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

t- toaster strudel


----------



## ededdeddy

u- ugli fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vermicelli


----------



## ededdeddy

W - Watermelon


----------



## fick209

X - xouba - small, sardinelike fish


----------



## nixie

Y- yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## ededdeddy

A - Apple crisp


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - biscuits


----------



## ededdeddy

C - CArmel


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Drambuie


----------



## ededdeddy

E - Eggplant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fettucini


----------



## ededdeddy

G - Grapes


----------



## fick209

H - Havarti Cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## fick209

J - Jelly Beans


----------



## nixie

K- Krispy Kreme


----------



## fick209

L - Lemon Cupcakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - meatballs


----------



## fick209

N - nestle quick


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pilsner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## SPOOKY J

R - ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - tortellini


----------



## fick209

U - Upside down cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V-8 juice


----------



## SPOOKY J

W - watergate salad


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - a Yard of Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## The Creepster

A - Amino Acids


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - corned beef


----------



## Spooky1

D - donuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - elephant ears


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Franziskaner Weissbier!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Grape


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hot pocket


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - India Pale Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## fick209

K - Klondike Bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Macadamia nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - navel oranges


----------



## SPOOKY J

O - Oat meal


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Porter


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quiche


----------



## SPOOKY J

R - Rabbit stew


----------



## Howlinmadjack

steak


----------



## SPOOKY J

T - Tacos


----------



## Spooky1

U = Utz


----------



## fick209

V - Venison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## fick209

X - Xavier souppe - a classic Italian soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - Zucchini bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apples


----------



## SPOOKY J

B - Biscuit


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheese


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

D-donuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evian fancy water


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F-Fajitas


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## morbidmike

H-halibut


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream soda


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jícama


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lemon-ade


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Malt


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - oranges


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - Pears


----------



## fick209

Q - Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Redhook Mudslinger Spring Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - steak


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Tea


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - Uglifruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V8 vegetable juice


----------



## The Creepster

W - Walnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

X X - Dos Equis Amber


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## MistressWitch

Z- zucchini (too easy)


----------



## Goblin

A-Avocados


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Boston cream pie


----------



## fick209

C - California Medley Soup


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dumplings, steamed


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Goblin

F-French Fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goat cheese


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hog Fat


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - India Pale Ale


----------



## fick209

J - Jagermeister


----------



## MistressWitch

Kilbasa


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lasagna


----------



## MistressWitch

M- Moussaka


----------



## Goblin

N-Nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## The Creepster

O - Oysters


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - Perogies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quilmes Patagonia Amber Lager


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## The Creepster

S - salsa


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Taco's


----------



## morbidmike

U-unfamilar meat (mystery)


----------



## The Creepster

V - Veal


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Watney's Red Barrel


----------



## MistressWitch

X- xanthan gum


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogart


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ziti


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Artichoke Dip


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bagels


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cheese doodles


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dried fruit


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Extra Special Bitter


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankfurter


----------



## morbidmike

G-Gyro's


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hamburger


----------



## The Creepster

I - Ice lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jerky


----------



## The Creepster

K - kraut


----------



## Goblin

L-Lettuce


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mutton


----------



## The Creepster

N - Nitro Core 24 YUMMY


----------



## fick209

O - Orange


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pasta


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sugar cookies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - tangerines


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vichyssoise


----------



## The Creepster

W - water..yeah water.... hmmmm


----------



## Rohr Manor

X - Xpresso coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Ziti


----------



## Rohr Manor

A - Apple


----------



## fick209

B - Bacon


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## morbidmike

D-deviled egg's


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Easter eggs


----------



## fick209

F - Fettucini


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Guiness


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hummus


----------



## Goblin

I-Iced tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jelly beans


----------



## The Creepster

K - King Tao chicken


----------



## Goblin

L-Lobster


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Milkshake


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nutella hazelnut spread


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mmmm I love Nutella!!!

O - Okra (YUCK)!!!


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pitzels


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quacker oats


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - raspberries


----------



## Goblin

S-Sugar cookies


----------



## Zurgh

T-Thai curry


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - pilsiner Urquell


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vegetable


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Acorn Squash


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beans


----------



## The Creepster

C - coconut


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Elephant Ears


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - french fries


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Guacamole


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hot dogs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Instant Grits


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Kiwi


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Martini


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## Zurgh

O- octopus


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## The Creepster

R - Rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

s - salami


----------



## The Creepster

T - Toast...HOOORAY for toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## The Creepster

V - Veal


----------



## fick209

W - White Wine


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - De Ranke XX Bitter Belgian Ale


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yak butter


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Zingers


----------



## Goblin

A-Apples


----------



## fick209

B - Beef Jerky


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chocolate


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dunkleweizen


----------



## Jack Reaper

E-Eggplant casarole


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frosted Flakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goulash


----------



## fick209

H - hashbrowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Hauntiholik

J - jack-o'-lantern candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lemonade


----------



## fick209

M - Marmalade


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuggets


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato sticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quickbreads


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Roast beef


----------



## The Creepster

S - Saki


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Teryaki chicken


----------



## fick209

U - Upside down cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vanilla wafers


----------



## Zurgh

W- waffles


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zesty Saltine Crackers


----------



## fick209

A - Apple pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - berries


----------



## Zurgh

C- cherries


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dates


----------



## The Creepster

E - Endurox....Yummy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fig newtons


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - grapes


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Heineken beer


----------



## trishaanne

Italian ice


----------



## The Creepster

J - Juice


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Kegs of beer.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

L- Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Moonpie


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## fick209

O - Ovaltine


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pretzels


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quart of chicken fried rice


----------



## fick209

R - Rigatoni


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Spaghetti


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnips


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Usher's India Pale Ale


----------



## The Creepster

V - V-8 juice


----------



## Zurgh

W- watermelon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xacuti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zitti with clams


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - artichoke


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Barley Wheat Lager


----------



## Zurgh

C- corn


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dried fruit


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Fried Chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## Zurgh

H- ham


----------



## Evil Andrew

I In-Heat Wheat (Flying Dog Brewery)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jam


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Zurgh

L-lettuce


----------



## The Creepster

M - milk


----------



## Zurgh

N- nectarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P-Pistachio


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## Zurgh

S-sweet n' sour soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turtle soup


----------



## Goblin

U-Umbricelli Pasta


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vino BAH


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Warsteiner Dunkel


----------



## Zurgh

X-xanthic squash


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yams


----------



## The Creepster

Z - Zima...for Dark Star


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Albacore tuna


----------



## The Creepster

B - beans


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cheddar cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dunkin Donuts coffee


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Entenmans pound cake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos corn chips


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Gatorade


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hummus


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Iced coffee


----------



## ghost

J - jelly


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## scareme

L-lemon drops


----------



## Goblin

M-Mushrooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newly laid hen's eggs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - Orange Marmalade


----------



## Zurgh

P- pumpkin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quiche


----------



## fick209

R - Ring baloney


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## Goblin

T-T bone steak


----------



## fick209

U - Upsidedown cake


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Very beary gummi bears


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - XX Dos Equis


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yam


----------



## Hauntiholik

Z - zinfandel wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aardvark stew (it's been a looong day)


----------



## Hauntiholik

B - bananas


----------



## The Creepster

C - carrots


----------



## Hauntiholik

D - dinner rolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggs


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fish


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - granola


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hot tamales


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice Cream


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killian Red


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lasagna


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - meatloaf


----------



## The Creepster

N - N.O. explode


----------



## scareme

O-Oatmeal


----------



## Goblin

P-Pancakes


----------



## Hauntiholik

Q - quinine


----------



## The Creepster

R - Ricotta Cheese


----------



## Evil Queen

S - Steak


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tacos


----------



## Hauntiholik

U - Ugli fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Witbier


----------



## Goblin

X-XX Dos Equis


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y- yucca, fried


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zucinni


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A-Artichokes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

B - Broccoli


----------



## Goblin

B-Brocoli


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cereal


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Eggs


----------



## Goblin

F-Franfurters


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Gluten bread


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot dog


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Iced tea


----------



## Goblin

J-Jiffy Pop Popcorn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Kale


----------



## Goblin

L-Lettuce


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mango


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - Nutella


----------



## Evil Queen

O - oysters


----------



## fick209

P - Peanut butter


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quince


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Hauntiholik

S - Spaghetti


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - vermicelli


----------



## Goblin

X-Xananum Gum


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zombie (drink)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Ale


----------



## Goblin

B-Beer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Cereal


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Ear of corn


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankfurter


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Goose liver pate


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot dogs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I - Ice cream (mint chocolate chip!!)


----------



## Goblin

J-Juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mustard


----------



## Goblin

N-Nachos


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - onions


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato Kugal


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quite tasty Amplified Wheybolic 60...does me muscles GOOD!


----------



## Evil Queen

R - rye bread


----------



## Goblin

S-Submarine sandwich


----------



## Hauntiholik

T - Tanqueray gin


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened Tea


----------



## Hauntiholik

V - veggies


----------



## Goblin

W-Watercress Sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtra cheese on pizza (not that I like it that way)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zingers


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bagels


----------



## The Creepster

C - Corn


----------



## RoxyBlue

D- Drambuie


----------



## fick209

E - Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## Goblin

F-French Fries


----------



## Evil Queen

G - garbanzo beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - ham


----------



## The Creepster

I - Ice Water


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jelly beans


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kielbasa


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg of Lamb


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mutton


----------



## Evil Queen

N - Nutter Butters


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange Juice


----------



## nixie

P- peppermints


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## The Creepster

R - rice


----------



## Goblin

S-Spinach


----------



## Evil Queen

T - turkey


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened Tea


----------



## Evil Queen

V - vichyssoise


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - X- treme puckering sour apple candy


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yoohoo Chocolate drink


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zephyrhills spring water


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## The Creepster

B - banana


----------



## Goblin

C-Cashews


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dogfish Head IPA


----------



## Goblin

E-Egg sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

F - frittata


----------



## Goblin

G-Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hummus


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice Tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Evil Queen

L - Lumpia


----------



## Zurgh

M- milk


----------



## Evil Queen

N - nori


----------



## Dark Star

O - Orange juice


----------



## Evil Queen

P - pretzels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quince jelly


----------



## Evil Queen

R - rutabagas


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sandwiches


----------



## Evil Queen

T - taquitos


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted Nuts


----------



## Evil Queen

V - vegetable soup


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## Evil Queen

X - xavier souppe


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## Evil Queen

B - blackberry tea


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - cherries


----------



## Goblin

D-Dakari


----------



## Evil Queen

E - egg salad


----------



## Goblin

F-French Dip Sub


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - Gogurt


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburgers


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Iced coffee


----------



## Goblin

J-Jungle Juice


----------



## Evil Queen

K - King crab


----------



## Goblin

L-Loaf of bread


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - marshmallow


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## fick209

O - Orange Juice


----------



## Goblin

P-Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - Queensland nut


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - raspberries


----------



## Evil Queen

S - sardines


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toast


----------



## The Creepster

T - tomato


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Vinagrette dressing


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Evil Queen

X - xiphios


----------



## Hauntiholik

Y - yogurt


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - zitti


----------



## Hauntiholik

A - apple pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - baked beans


----------



## The Creepster

C - Chicken


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## SPOOKY J

G - Gnocchi


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream sodas


----------



## SPOOKY J

J - Jello


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Labatt Blue


----------



## Goblin

M-Mushrooms


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Noodles


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

P - Popsicle


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quick


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Rollo's


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tomatoe's


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Virgin olive oil


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## morbidmike

X-X shaped pretzle


----------



## SPOOKY J

Y - Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - ziti


----------



## SPOOKY J

A - Alphabet soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beans


----------



## Dark Star

C - Cappuccino


----------



## The Creepster

D - Dumpling


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggs


----------



## Evil Queen

F - fettuchini


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gnocchi


----------



## Evil Queen

H - haggis


----------



## morbidmike

I-ice cream


----------



## Evil Queen

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## SPOOKY J

L - Lentils


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mounds candy bars


----------



## SPOOKY J

N - Nachos


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## SPOOKY J

P - Pinto Beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Taco salad


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Vanilla Pudding


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## SPOOKY J

X - Xacuti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow squash


----------



## SPOOKY J

Z - Zucchini


----------



## fick209

A - Apple fritters


----------



## SPOOKY J

B - Brandy


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cola


----------



## SPOOKY J

D - danish


----------



## Dark Star

E - eggrolls lol


----------



## SPOOKY J

F - Frittata


----------



## fravak

G - Grapes


----------



## The Creepster

H - HogFat


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Irish soda bread


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jerky


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kabobs


----------



## Goblin

L-Leg of Lamb


----------



## morbidmike

M-muscle's


----------



## Evil Queen

N - nuts


----------



## Dark Star

O - orange slices


----------



## Evil Queen

P - pasties


----------



## SPOOKY J

Q - Quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## The Creepster

S - Soup


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnovers


----------



## Evil Queen

U - unleavened bread


----------



## The Creepster

V - Vermont maple syurp


----------



## Evil Queen

W - wasabi


----------



## Goblin

X-xacuti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Zuchini


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Artichokes


----------



## Goblin

B-Balona


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

C - Clamato Juice


----------



## Goblin

D-Doritoes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eggplant


----------



## Goblin

F-French dip sub


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - Grapes


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Heineken


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello shots


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool aid pops


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## Goblin

M-Meatballs


----------



## Evil Queen

N - Nutty Bars


----------



## fick209

O - Orange Juice


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pineapple


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - Quinine water


----------



## The Creepster

R - Rum


----------



## Evil Queen

S - spaghetti


----------



## The Creepster

T - Turtle soup


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## Evil Queen

V - vegetable lasagna


----------



## SPOOKY J

W - watergate salad


----------



## Evil Queen

X - xacuti


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Ziti, baked


----------



## Goblin

A-Apples


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Broccoli


----------



## Goblin

Cantalope


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Dreamery ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - egg salad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Flax seed oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hagis (ewwww)


----------



## Goblin

I-Idaho Potatoes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jam


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Queen

L - licorice


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mints


----------



## Goblin

N-Nuts


----------



## The Creepster

O - Oranges


----------



## Goblin

P-Potatoes Au Graten


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - Quarter Pounder


----------



## The Creepster

R - Riboflavin


----------



## Evil Queen

S - sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetables of all kinds


----------



## The Creepster

W - watermelon


----------



## Goblin

X-xacuti - an Indian delicacy prepared with marinated meat or fish and mixed spices


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y - Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zima drinks


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond joy


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread sticks


----------



## Goblin

C-Cauliflower


----------



## Hauntiholik

D - Donuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Escargo


----------



## SPOOKY J

F-Fritters


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grits


----------



## The Creepster

H - Hummus


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iceberg lettuce


----------



## Goblin

J-Jelly doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kirin Ichiban


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lime sherbet


----------



## Goblin

M-Macaroni


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N - Nestle Quick


----------



## scareme

O-okra


----------



## Goblin

P-Peanut butter


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Brand


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Salmon


----------



## Goblin

T-Tuna


----------



## The Creepster

U -ung choy


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetable juice


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xteme energy drink


----------



## fick209

Y - Yougart


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Alphabet soup


----------



## Goblin

B-Beans


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cerveza


----------



## Goblin

D-Dirt cake


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Eggplant


----------



## Goblin

F-French dip sub


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - goulash


----------



## Goblin

H-Ham


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Indian curry


----------



## Goblin

J-Juice


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Kilians


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## The Creepster

M - Mustard


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuts


----------



## Goblin

O-Oreos


----------



## Soni

P -- Popcorn


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quick


----------



## Soni

R -- Red peppers


----------



## Goblin

S-Salami


----------



## Soni

T -- Turkey burgers


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Evil Queen

W - whisky sour


----------



## Goblin

X-xacuti


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zuchinni


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Antipasti


----------



## Goblin

B-Buffalo wings


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Chocolate milk


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Einstein Bagles


----------



## Goblin

F-Finger sandwiches


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Graham crackers


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburgers


----------



## Evil Queen

I - Irish coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jumbo milkshakes from Checkers


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lemon meringue pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - milk


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nestle Quick


----------



## The Creepster

O - Okra


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pickles


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's subs


----------



## fick209

R - Ritz crackers


----------



## Goblin

S-Submarine sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tacos


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## The Creepster

V - Veal


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## Goblin

X-xacuti


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Yellow tail


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zuchinni


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aardvark stew


----------



## Goblin

B-Barbecued spareribs


----------



## SPOOKY J

C - Cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## Evil Queen

E - eel


----------



## Goblin

F-Fish fillet


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Gator tail


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream sundae


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## SPOOKY J

L - Lemon pie


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nestle's Quik


----------



## Evil Queen

O - onion dip


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato Salad


----------



## fick209

Q - Quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin cookies


----------



## Death's Door

S - Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tater tots


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## scareme

X-? you got me!


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogart


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond joy


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - butter cream chocolates


----------



## Evil Queen

C - coconut


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Goblin

F-Fritos corn chips


----------



## fick209

G - Gobstoppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hamburger


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Javer German Beer


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lager


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - Nutella


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peanuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Q - Quiche


----------



## Dark Star

R- roasted peppers


----------



## Goblin

S-Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tomato SOUP


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undercooked meat


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Hauntiholik

W - water


----------



## Goblin

X-Xacuti (an Indian delicacy prepared with marinated meat or fish and mixed spices)


----------



## morbidmike

Y-yard bird


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Hauntiholik

A - Absinthe


----------



## Goblin

B-Beef roast


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Champagne


----------



## Spooky1

D - donuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eclairs


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - Fuji apples


----------



## Spooky1

G - Grapes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hamburgers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream soda


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamb chops


----------



## Evil Queen

Emmm

K - Kaiser rolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lox


----------



## Evil Queen

M - meatloaf


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Ommegang Witte Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pie


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's sub


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Redhook ESB


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sam Adams


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turtle soup


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## Spooky Chick

V- Velvet chocolate mousse


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

XX - Dos Equis


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-zuchinni


----------



## scareme

A-Apple Jacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread


----------



## Goblin

C-Candy


----------



## scareme

D-drugs


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## scareme

F-French Toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gatorade


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - India Pale Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jambalaya


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## nixie

L- Lentil soup


----------



## Goblin

M-Mushrooms


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Negra Modelo


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange drink


----------



## Hauntiholik

P-pears


----------



## Evil Queen

Q - quinine water


----------



## Hauntiholik

R - red wine


----------



## Evil Queen

S - slow comfortable screw


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tarts


----------



## Evil Queen

U - unleavened bread


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Widmer Hefeweizen


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogart


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Z - Ziti


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - apples


----------



## Spooky1

B - Baklava


----------



## shar

C- Curds


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Hauntiholik

E -eggs


----------



## Goblin

F-Fruit Punch


----------



## Evil Queen

G - garbanzo beans


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Hauntiholik

I - Ice wine


----------



## Goblin

J-Juice


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - kool-aid


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - meatballs


----------



## Spooky1

N - Noodles


----------



## Hauntiholik

O - Ouzo


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - persimmons


----------



## CB_Christmas

Q - Quiche


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sandwiches


----------



## The Creepster

T - Tonic


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Unibroue Trois Pistoles (beer : )


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wheat Beer


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xanthan gum


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## Monk

Z- Zima


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## PirateLady

Bananas


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark chocolate


----------



## PirateLady

E-enchiladas


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Frijoles Refritos


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - guacamole


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## PirateLady

I-italian ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jelly


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kebobs


----------



## Goblin

L-Lambchops


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Manwich


----------



## badger

N - Navy Beans...


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## badger

P - Persimmons


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quakers Oats


----------



## PirateLady

R- Raisins


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## badger

U - Unagi


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - V8 juice


----------



## PirateLady

W-watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Dos Equis XX


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Ale


----------



## Goblin

B-Beer


----------



## PirateLady

C Champagne


----------



## Spooky1

D - Donuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Spooky1

F - French Fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - goose liver pate


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hot dogs


----------



## PirateLady

I-Iced Tea


----------



## Goblin

J-Jello


----------



## badger

K- Klondike bars


----------



## PirateLady

L-licorice


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Mentos


----------



## PirateLady

N-nectarines


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pale Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Luigi Bored

R - rocky road ice cream


----------



## Goblin

S-Seafood


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tecate


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Valley Forge Red Coat Ale


----------



## Luigi Bored

W - Watermelon


----------



## Evil Queen

X - xia mi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra Cakes


----------



## Luigi Bored

A - Alaskan King Crab


----------



## Goblin

B-Baked ham


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cuauhtémoc Cerveza Tecate


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggnogg


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Frankfurter's


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hagis


----------



## Luigi Bored

I-Irish Stew


----------



## Goblin

J-Juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killian's Irish Red Ale


----------



## Luigi Bored

L - Limburger Cheese


----------



## Goblin

M-Moon Pie


----------



## Luigi Bored

N -Noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O'Dell's Woodcut Oak Aged Lager


----------



## Luigi Bored

P - Philly Cheesesteak


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizzno's subs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Ravioli


----------



## Luigi Bored

S- Spaghetti and Meatballs


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tetley tea


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - pilsener Urquell


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Luigi Bored

W- White Rice


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthum gum


----------



## Luigi Bored

Y - Yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Luigi Bored

A -Alfalfa Sprouts


----------



## creep factor

B - Bologna


----------



## Goblin

C-Cabbage


----------



## creep factor

D - Deviled Eggs


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## Luigi Bored

F- Fajitas


----------



## Death's Door

G- goat cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hummus


----------



## Spooky1

I - Icecream


----------



## ededdeddy

J - Jimmies on Ice cream


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## nixie

N- Nestle Crunch


----------



## Luigi Bored

O-Oreos


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Luigi Bored

Q- Quaker Oats


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Red Ale


----------



## Luigi Bored

S - Slurpee


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnips


----------



## Luigi Bored

U - Unleavened Bread


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## PirateLady

W- watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - xia mi


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yahoo


----------



## Luigi Bored

Z - Ziti


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Luigi Bored

B- Bearclaw


----------



## Goblin

C-Carrotts


----------



## Luigi Bored

D-Devil Dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - ESB (extra special bitter)


----------



## Luigi Bored

F - Filet Mignon


----------



## PirateLady

g-Goldschlager


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## rottincorps

I- ice craem


----------



## Goblin

J-Juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killian's Irish Red


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Moose Drool Brown Ale 

Big Sky Brewing,
Missoula, Montana


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Odell 90 Shilling


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quesadillas


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Sandwich


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Underwood Deviled Ham Spread


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Warsteiner


----------



## Goblin

X-Xylophone cake


----------



## PirateLady

y-yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## PirateLady

a-anchovies


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Beer !


----------



## badger

C - chipotle


----------



## Goblin

D-Dark chocolate


----------



## Evil Andrew

E- Erdinger


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## fick209

G - Grilled...everything


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - ipa


----------



## Goblin

J-Jello


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kölsch


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mead


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O -Ommegang Witte Ale


----------



## Spooky1

P - Potato chips


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno subs


----------



## Zurgh

R- raisins (or were they?)


----------



## Evil Queen

S - strawberry daiquiris


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnovers


----------



## scareme

U-unsalted pretzels


----------



## autumnghost

V - venison


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## Goblin

X-xanthan gum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zima


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Boulder Beer's Never Summer Ale


----------



## debbie5

C- cumin


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## debbie5

e- epidermis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yuck !

F - Franziskaner


----------



## debbie5

G- gorgonzola

(Whhaaatt!!? Epidermis= chicken skin!)


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## debbie5

I- icicle water (Yummm..tastes like roof)


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jubelale

You gotta try this !
http://thenewschoolbrewblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-panel-deschutes-jubelale-2010.html


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lager


----------



## Goblin

M-Mallow cups


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nut Brown Ale


----------



## debbie5

Yuummm...Mallow Cups. 

O- Oh my God that's a good cannoli!


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## scareme

Q-onion rings shaped like Q


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - salami


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## scareme

U-underwood deviled ham.


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Watermelon


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - xtreme energy drinks


----------



## scareme

Y-Yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber Ale


----------



## debbie5

B- burnt toast


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> B- burnt toast


You eat burnt toast?

C-Cantalope


----------



## scareme

I love burnt toast. If you only toast it lightly, it's really just warm bread.

D-doughnuts-cream filled please


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eclairs


----------



## Hauntiholik

F - Foie gras


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Hauntiholik

H - hot sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cubes


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jack Daniels


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - Kahlúa


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - meatballs


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Grand-Dad


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> O - Old Grand-Dad


(I'm hangin with Spooky : )

P - Pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiet dog


----------



## Spooky1

R - Root beer


----------



## debbie5

s- Sangria


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## debbie5

U- uncovered, forgotten, rock hard gingerbread cookie


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veal


----------



## Hauntiholik

W - water


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Xtra helpings !


----------



## Spooky1

Y - yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## fick209

A - Apple crisp desert


----------



## Goblin

B-Biscuits


----------



## Hauntiholik

C-Cranberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## Spooky1

E - Earl Grey Tea


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Goldfish crackers


----------



## scareme

H-horseradish sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## debbie5

J- Jujubes. How they manage to see the little yarmulkes on the bees is beyond me....


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lager


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk Duds


----------



## scareme

N-Nectarines


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ovaltine


----------



## debbie5

P- persimmons, a cousin of Gene Simmons.


----------



## scareme

Q-Quik


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Bran


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sam Adams


----------



## Spooky1

T - T-bone steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Unsalted nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vegetable juice


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wheat thins


----------



## Goblin

X-Xigua fruit


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra mussels on the half shell


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - almonds


----------



## Spooky1

B - Brownies


----------



## debbie5

C- calamari


----------



## Spooky1

D - donuts


----------



## debbie5

E- extruded cheese-ish snack foods, aka Jax..Cheetos


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Spooky1

G - Goobers


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hash browns


----------



## Spooky1

I - Inca Cola


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - mint Juleps


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kale


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lemonade


----------



## Goblin

M-Moon pie


----------



## scareme

N-Neck, Turkey


----------



## debbie5

O- Oreos, Double Stuff


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Bethene

Q- quail


----------



## Goblin

R-Radishes


----------



## Spooky1

S - Soda bread


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tecate


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Velké Popovicke - Premium Czech Lager


----------



## scareme

W-Watermelon...... Drill several holes in one side. Poor rum, or whatever, in the holes. Let set,chilling, about a day, shaking several times. Slice cold and serve.


----------



## Goblin

X-Xigua fruit


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bourbon


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - coffee - with bourbon


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts with Scotch


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Erdinger Weißbier

Nothing like a nice wheat beer when it's hot out : )
http://www.erdinger.de/en/company/brewery.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fritos


----------



## Spooky1

G - Golden Wine Coolers


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburgers


----------



## scareme

I-candy ice cream cones

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/marshmallow-cones-2pack.htm


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jubelale from Deschutes Brewery. Hands down my favorite winter ale !


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## scareme

L-Lime slice in a Corona


----------



## Goblin

M-Meatballs


----------



## Hauntiholik

N-Nutella


----------



## Spooky1

O - Olive Oil


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pilsner


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno Sub


----------



## Hauntiholik

R- Ravioli


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - squash


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tea


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted Nuts


----------



## Hauntiholik

V-veal


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder bread


----------



## Goblin

X-Xigua fruit


----------



## stagehand1975

Y yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zucchini


----------



## Spooky1

A - Absolute


----------



## Goblin

B-Barbecue


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - Chianti


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Doritos


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eggs


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grolsch


----------



## Spooky1

h - Ham & Cheese sandwich


----------



## stagehand1975

Irish Cream in my coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jim Beam


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool aid


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - La Jolla Red Roost Ale


----------



## Spooky1

M - M&Ms


----------



## scareme

N-noodles


----------



## stagehand1975

O, Orange juice.


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pale Ale


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quaker Oats


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## highbury

S - Schlitz


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tacos


----------



## QueenRuby2002

U- unomi


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## stagehand1975

W wild turkey.


----------



## PirateLady

X-XYZ Cocktail 1/2 oz Triple Sec Liqueur
1 oz Light Rum 
1 tbsp Lemon Juice


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yoo-Hoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## scareme

A-asparagus


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beets


----------



## Spooky1

C - California rolls


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## scareme

E-eggos


----------



## Spooky1

F - French fries


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## scareme

H-Hot dogs with sauerkrat


----------



## Spooky1

I - Indigestion from the food above


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy Juice


----------



## scareme

K-King crabs


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Modelo


----------



## scareme

N-Noodles, with alfredo sauce over them. Mmmm


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Paulaner


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## scareme

R-Rice Krispies treats


----------



## Goblin

S-Scallops


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fuit


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vino


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Whiskey


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti...............


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yuengling


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Ale


----------



## Goblin

B-Bacon


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Coors


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dewar's scotch whiskey


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Franziskaner


----------



## Spooky1

G - Genesee 12 Horse ale


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - India Pale Ale


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jameson's Irish Whiskey


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Leinenkugel


----------



## Goblin

M-Milky Way


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Spooky1

O - Orange Juice


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quisp


----------



## Spooky1

I liked Quake!

R - Rum


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak & cheese sub


----------



## scareme

T-tater tots


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ugli fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## Evil Andrew

W- Warsteiner


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - ale


----------



## Goblin

B-Bacon...............


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cream Ale


----------



## scareme

D-dreamsicle


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eight o'clock coffee


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grolsch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H-humus


----------



## aquariumreef

I-Intestine


----------



## Goblin

J-Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kolsch


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lasagna


----------



## Spooky1

M - Meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Pilsner


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quail eggs


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Spaten Oktoberfest Ur-Märzen


----------



## Goblin

T-Turnips


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Usher's Tawny Ale


----------



## Bethene

V- vodka


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## N. Fantom

yuga


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Bethene

A - asparagus


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Beer


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crown Royal


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Dungeness crab


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggrolls


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F-Fondue


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Habanero Peppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jalapeno peppers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Ketchup


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Left Hand Sawtooth Ale


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Milkshakes


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

N-Naan (Indian friend over for dindin)


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal Stout


----------



## Hairazor

P - Plum wine


----------



## N. Fantom

Q-Quail eggs


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ravioli


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S - Sushi


----------



## aquariumreef

T- Tomini fish grilled


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - undercooked beef


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

V- Venison


----------



## Spooky1

W - White bread


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Y - Yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Bethene

A- applesauce


----------



## Goblin

B-Biscuits


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Coors


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - doughnuts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E - Elephant Ears


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G - Gingerale


----------



## N. Fantom

H-Halibut


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - Idaho potatoes


----------



## N. Fantom

J-Jalapenos


----------



## scareme

K-Krispy Kream


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mead


----------



## Haunted Bayou

N- noodles


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## tstraub

P-Pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rum


----------



## emcee

Steak


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

T - Tab


----------



## scareme

U-Undercooked meat


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vitamins


----------



## Goblin

W-Watches


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

X - xanthan gum


----------



## scareme

Y-Yahoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Apple Pie


----------



## scareme

B-baklava (to die for)


----------



## Goblin

C-Coca Cola


----------



## scareme

D-deviled eggs


----------



## Goblin

E-Easter Candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fajitas


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## scareme

H-Honey


----------



## Spooky1

I - Icecream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## scareme

K-Kool-aide, Black Cherry


----------



## Goblin

L-Licorice


----------



## scareme

M-malted milk balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

(^ I love those!)

N - Necco wafers


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Grand Dad


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Porter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## scareme

R-rolos


----------



## Spooky1

S _ Sweet peas


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## Bethene

U- Uncle Ben's rice


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vodka


----------



## Hairazor

W - Wine


----------



## The Halloween Lady

X - xanthan gum


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## scareme

Z-Zuma


----------



## Bethene

A- appletini


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bourbon


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dark Chocolate peanut M&Ms


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs Benidict


----------



## scareme

F-french toast


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Bethene

I- Icing


----------



## The Halloween Lady

J - jelly beans


----------



## Hairazor

K - Kahlua


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Hauntiholik

M - margarita


----------



## Spooky1

N - Noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Spooky1

P - Peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - raisins


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tea


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Hairazor

V - Vodka martini


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium Gum


----------



## Zurgh

y- yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bangers and mash


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-coca-cola


----------



## Spooky1

D - Donuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-flapjacks


----------



## Spooky1

G - guacamole


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-ham


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I -Irish Coffee


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## graveyardmaster

k- kit-kats


----------



## Spooky1

J - Johnny Walker


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kiwi fruit


----------



## Goblin

L-Lasagna


----------



## aquariumreef

M-monkey brain


----------



## Goblin

N-Nestles Quick


----------



## Lord Homicide

OKRA, fried


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pickles


----------



## aquariumreef

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## Lord Homicide

S - 'Shine


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tacos


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U-Upside down cake.....(why do I keep getting u's? Is the universe trying to tell me something?)


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-veal


----------



## Goblin

W-Waffles


----------



## The Halloween Lady

X - X-Factor (energy drink)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yoohoo


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zwieback bread


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Apples....green Granny Smith...sweet....tart...delicious....GREEN


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - beer !


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crown Royal


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E - eclairs


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fruit


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goulash


----------



## Spooky1

H - Ho Hos


----------



## Goblin

I-Iced Tea


----------



## Lord Homicide

Jalapeño


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## Spooky1

M - Milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nectarines


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-mangoes

Gosh sorry guys....I guess I am stupid....I keep getting my letters confused.....dang it..


----------



## The Halloween Lady

N - newtons/fig


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peach schnapps (mmm)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quiche (which real men won't eat anyway : )


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ribs, Smoked


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Salmon


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: S-Salmon


do you know what a salmon is p5,lol,kidding!! kidding!!

t-tequila


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - Upside down cake


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vodka


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## scareme

Z-Zuma


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Broccoli


----------



## Copchick

C-Cranberry sauce (homemade)


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-doughnuts


----------



## Spooky1

E - Edam cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fish fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hash-browns


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ice Tea


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## The Halloween Lady

K - Kimchi


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M- Marinara Sauce


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Newcastle Brown


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Okra-fried....delicious!!!


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pie (any type you like!)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Q - Quesadillas


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Brand


----------



## Copchick

S - Shrimp. skewered and grilled


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:T-Tomato soup


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vino


----------



## Spooky1

W - Whiskey


----------



## Copchick

X - Xantham Gum


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yellow Squash


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zucchini


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brandy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Cognac


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Drambuie


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ezra Brooks


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fire water!


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Highland Single-Malts


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jello


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kelp


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mojito


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Lord Homicide

Quiche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - radish


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sangaria


----------



## highbury

Tacos


----------



## Spooky1

U - Unleavened Bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vodka


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-factor (energy drink)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra Cakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-advocat


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bagels


----------



## PirateLady

c-cantalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drambuie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Eggplant grilled on the grill, served hot


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fanta


----------



## Spooky1

G - Golden Wine Coolers


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-heinekin


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jelly


----------



## PirateLady

k-kiwi fruit


----------



## graveyardmaster

L-lasagna


----------



## Lord Homicide

Meatballs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nuts...preferably pecans, cashews, almonds or pistachios


----------



## graveyardmaster

orange


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peanuts


----------



## Spooky1

Q - quesadilla


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Spiced Rum


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tia maria


----------



## Spooky1

U - Upside down cake


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vodka


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xanthren (herb)


----------



## Spooky1

Y - Yoohoo


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - zotz


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Asparagus


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bicardi


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dry martini


----------



## Spooky1

E - Egg Plant


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fosters lager


----------



## highbury

G- Green eggs and ham


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - halvah


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemons


----------



## graveyardmaster

M-melon


----------



## Spooky1

N - noodles


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peach snaps


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizzno's subs


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-red wine


----------



## scareme

Good call






S-soy nuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tonic water


----------



## highbury

U - Ugli Fruit


----------



## Spooky1

V - veggies


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-water


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium Gum


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogurt


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zagnut bar


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-absinthe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:B-Beef Bourguignon


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-desert sunrise


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eclairs


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-flame grilled steak


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hardy"s chardonay


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ice Wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jellybeans


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kona Beer from Hawaii


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-macaroni


----------



## Spooky1

N - noodles


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange drink


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pringles


----------



## highbury

Q - Quik


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ragu sauce


----------



## scareme

s-shoe string potatoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tomato


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-urgelia cheese


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vino


----------



## Spooky1

W - Whiskey (also know as the nectar of the gods)


----------



## graveyardmaster

X-xanthren


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zwiebrek


----------



## Copchick

A - Anchovies


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bratwurst


----------



## Goblin

C-Cheesecake


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-danish pastries


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eclairs


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fudge


----------



## highbury

G - Goulash


----------



## Lord Homicide

hash browns


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - India Pale Ale


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicey Juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kebabs


----------



## Spooky1

L - Limeade


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-marmalade


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nectarine


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal Stout


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's subs


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-t-bone steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Upside Down Cake


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vimto


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder bread


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier souppe


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zucchini


----------



## Spooky1

A - alcohol


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B - Booze, lol!


----------



## Copchick

C - Cocktails!


----------



## highbury

D - Drinks!


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everclear


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-grapes


----------



## Spooky1

H - Ham


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-italian bread


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-k.f.c. chicken


----------



## Spooky1

L - lemonade


----------



## highbury

M - Meatballs


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

m - Oreos


----------



## Goblin

Noodles and Oreo don't start with a M! :googly:

P-Potato Chips


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-orange juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's assume we meant to move on to the letter Q

Q - quiche


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-raspberries


----------



## Spooky1

S - Smoked Eel


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tangerine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:U-Unsweetened orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vimto


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonton soup


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier steak


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero bars


----------



## Spooky1

A - anchovies


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beans


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-candy floss


----------



## Spooky1

D- Ding Dongs


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-egg fried rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Franziskaner


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gammon steak


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-italian cuisine


----------



## Copchick

J - Jello shots (Food and Drink :smilevil: )


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killian's Red


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> K - Killian's Red


(Yum ! )

L - Leinenkugel


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-macaroni


----------



## highbury

N - Nuts


----------



## Spooky1

O - Olives


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno subs


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-red wine


----------



## Spooky1

S - sausage


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-upside down cake


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vodka


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - whiskey


----------



## MrGrimm

X - Xouba (Had to Google this one)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zwieback bread


----------



## Hauntiholik

A - absinthe


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bourbon


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cotton Candy


----------



## Spooky1

D - Donuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggroll


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fudge


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grolsch


----------



## Goblin

H-Hot chocolate


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice tea


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jever Pils


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kettle chips


----------



## Goblin

L-Lambchops


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-muffin


----------



## Spooky1

N - noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal Stout


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Porridge


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quick


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Salt


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-t-bone steak


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Udon


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-venison


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Waffles!


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogurt


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zima


----------



## badgerbadger

A - Absinthe


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beer


----------



## Spooky1

C - Canadian whiskey


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eccles cakes


----------



## highbury

F - Falafel


----------



## Spooky1

G - gruel


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hot Dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I- Ice Cream! (you scream, we all scream for ice cream....)


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jerked Chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killians


----------



## Goblin

L-Lambchops


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mangos


----------



## highbury

N - Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - orange juice


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pickled pigs feet


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's sub


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rice


----------



## Spooky1

S - sticky rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tecate


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## highbury

V - Vodka


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-whisky


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - XX Amber


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - yogurt


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogurt


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zagnut bar


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber


----------



## Spooky1

B - biscuits


----------



## Goblin

C-Carrots


----------



## graveyardmaster

D-deep fried fish


----------



## Spooky1

E - Eclairs


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Gatorade


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hash browns


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ice wine


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Ketchup


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## graveyardmaster

M-macaroni


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-orange juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pancakes


----------



## Spooky1

Q - quesadilla


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin brand


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Stella Artois


----------



## Goblin

T-Tenderloin


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-upside down cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vienna Sausages


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-factor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zima


----------



## Goblin

A-Almonds


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brandy


----------



## MrGrimm

C - cognac


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dumplings


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eggnog


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fried Rice


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gummi Bears


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger helper


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-italian bread


----------



## Goblin

J-Juicy Juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lasagna


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mince


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Newcastle Brown


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pineapple juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tia maria


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## scareme

V-vodka


----------



## graveyardmaster

W-whiskey


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogurt


----------



## highbury

Z - Zingers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple juice


----------



## Evil Andrew

(juice ? Make hard cider out of those apples !)

B - Beer !


----------



## Goblin

C-Corn on the cob


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drambuie


----------



## Spooky1

E -Ezra Brooks bourbon


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Franziskaner


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gin


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger and fries


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice-tea


----------



## SterchCinemas

j- jumbo shrimp


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## SterchCinemas

l- lemons


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-martini


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

N-Nuggets of chicken


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

P-Pickle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche lorraine


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## highbury

S - Strawberries


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

U-Umberella drinks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vodka


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - XX Dos Equis Amber


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zucchinis


----------



## Goblin

A-Artichokes


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brandy


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Coors


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-egg roll


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - French Toast


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-haggis


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

I-Iced Tea


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaffa cakes


----------



## MrGrimm

K - KitKat


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - latte


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nut Brown Ale


----------



## highbury

O - Omelette


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Punch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quisp and Quake cereals


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Rice


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-spagetti bolognesse


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tecate


----------



## Spooky1

U - Ouzo


----------



## Goblin

V-Van Halen


----------



## MrGrimm

^ never tried eating that, seems dangerous!

W - Waffles


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-factor


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yop


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zwieback bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - applesauce


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brandy


----------



## Goblin

C-Crab Chips


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drambuie


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggroll


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-french fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grog


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburgers


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ice-cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jujubes


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kettle chips


----------



## Goblin

L-Lettuce


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Mandarins


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nectarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - omelette


----------



## MrGrimm

P - papaya


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quick


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - spaghetti


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-t-bone steak


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Vodka


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-factor


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie cocktail


----------



## MrGrimm

A - Apple Cider


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-brandy


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Chocolate Milk


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drambuie


----------



## MrGrimm

Eskimo Pies


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fish cakes


----------



## MrGrimm

G - Grenadines


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-haggis


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - instant oatmeal


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaffa cakes


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kentucky Fried Chicken!


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lemonade


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Mojito


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nuts


----------



## MrGrimm

O - orangina


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peanuts


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Quail eggs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:R-Rolos


----------



## Goblin

S-Swiss Steak


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-t-bone steak


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vimto soft drink


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wheat beer


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier steak


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - anisette


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bacardi


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-drambuie


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Egg fried rice


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fish cakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gatorade


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - ipa


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jam doughnuts


----------



## Irish Witch

K-kebabs


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lemonade


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Mango


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-noodles


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Orange juice


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pineapple


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-Quaker's oatmeal


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ready brek cereal


----------



## Irish Witch

S-strawberries


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-t-bone steak


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsweetened tea


----------



## Irish Witch

V-vodka


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wonka bar


----------



## Irish Witch

X-Xanthia cocktail


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zwieback crackers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple pie


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Baked Beans


----------



## highbury

C - Candy Corn


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Devil's food cake


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs Benedict


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fajitas


----------



## Irish Witch

G-garden Peas


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Irish Witch

I- Ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## Irish Witch

K-Kiwi


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lemonade


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Mai Tai


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nectarines


----------



## badgerbadger

O - Omelettes


----------



## Evil Andrew

P -pilsner


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's sub


----------



## Irish Witch

R-Red lemonade


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-strawberry"s


----------



## Irish Witch

T-T-bone steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-whisky


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## Irish Witch

Y- yellow submarine cocktail


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zesty crackers


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-apple crumble


----------



## Irish Witch

B-beetroot


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-crab sticks


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Dr. Pepper


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eccles cakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fosters


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Irish Witch

I-ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jello shots


----------



## Irish Witch

K-kopparberg


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lone Star


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - mustard


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Irish Witch

O-oxtail soup


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato chips


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-quiche


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - roast beef sandwich


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sierra Nevada


----------



## Goblin

T-Tea


----------



## Irish Witch

U- Unsweetened tea


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vimto


----------



## Irish Witch

W-watermelon


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier steak


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Ya zoo


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## De Caye

Aprocots


----------



## Irish Witch

B-bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chestnuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Everclear


----------



## Irish Witch

F-fairy cakes


----------



## graveyardmaster

G-ginger ale


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hasenpfeffer


----------



## Irish Witch

I-Irish Whiskey


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jacket potato


----------



## Irish Witch

K-K.F.C. chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lentil soup


----------



## Goblin

M-Macaroni


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-noodles


----------



## Irish Witch

O-omelette


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-peach schnapps


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rug


----------



## Irish Witch

S-stew


----------



## Goblin

T-Tenderloin


----------



## Irish Witch

U-Upside Down Cake


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-venetian blinds


----------



## Goblin

W-Water


----------



## Irish Witch

X - Xtreme energy drink


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Irish Witch

A-Apple juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - blueberry cobbler


----------



## Goblin

C-Chicken


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Dark chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eclairs


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Irish Witch

G-Gammon Steak


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## Irish Witch

I-Iced Tea


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## MommaMoose

K - Kabobs


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## rottincorps

M- Monster energy drink


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Irish Witch

O-oranges


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peaches


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quizno's sub


----------



## Irish Witch

R-raspberries


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Stout


----------



## RoxyBlue

T- toast


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - vino


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - walnuts


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium Gum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber Ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bread pudding


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Deschutes Jubelale


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eclair


----------



## Goblin

F-French fries


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Grog


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hash


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - jungle juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kiwi fruit


----------



## Spooky1

L - lamb chops


----------



## the bloody chef

macamadamia nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Goblin

O-Oranges


----------



## the bloody chef

P Passion Fruit :xbones:


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick fox


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Roggenbier


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - salami


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tia maria


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Vodka


----------



## the bloody chef

W - Wild Boar Steaks :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xtreme energy drinks


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## Copchick

Z- Zingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - ale


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Beer


----------



## the bloody chef

C - Corn Dogs :xbones:


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - escargot (eeww)


----------



## the bloody chef

F - Frankenberry :xbones:


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - hefeweizen


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## the bloody chef

J - jamaican beef patties


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Killians


----------



## the bloody chef

L - Lone Star Lager


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - meatballs


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Negra Modelo


----------



## the bloody chef

O- Octopus Fritters


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - potato pancakes


----------



## the bloody chef

Q- Quinoa


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisins


----------



## the bloody chef

S- Steamed Pork Dumplings


----------



## Goblin

T-Tenderloin


----------



## the bloody chef

U- Unagi (eel sushi)


----------



## Goblin

V-Venison


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - wheat beer


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## the bloody chef

Y- Yellow Tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## the bloody chef

A- Andouille sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bacon


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-chips


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Drambuie


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-egg nog


----------



## the bloody chef

F- Franks in Blankets


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## the bloody chef

H- habanero peppers:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## the bloody chef

K- Karroke (Japanese potato & beef croquettes)


----------



## Jack Mac

L - Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## the bloody chef

N- Norwegian Smoked Salmon


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - olives


----------



## Goblin

P-Potato Chips


----------



## the bloody chef

Q- Queso, Chips & Salsa


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rice


----------



## scareme

T-toast


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## the bloody chef

V- Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Dos Equis


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## the bloody chef

Z- zabaglione


----------



## Goblin

A-Apple Pie


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Bananas Foster


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Doppelbock


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs benedict


----------



## CaptainCadaver

F-Fajitas


----------



## scareme

G-grapefruit-yummm


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hefeweizen


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## scareme

J=Juju hearts, I had some yesterday.


----------



## Goblin

K-Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## scareme

L-Lemon drops


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - martini


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nut brown ale


----------



## Copchick

O - Oscar Meyer weiner


----------



## Spooky1

P - Prune juice


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## the bloody chef

R- Risi Bisi


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak


----------



## scareme

T-toast and jelly


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## scareme

V-vine ripened tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

W-Watermelon


----------



## scareme

X-X-mas cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Goblin

X - xia mi


----------



## the bloody chef

Z- zest of orange


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber Ale


----------



## the bloody chef

B- Buffalo Burger


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dead Guy Ale

http://rogue.com/beers/dead-guy-ale.php


----------



## Moon Dog

E - Earl Gray Tea


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fosters


----------



## the bloody chef

G- gunpowder tea


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hazed and Infused Dry Hopped Ale

http://www.boulderbeer.com/beers/hazed-infused-dry-hopped-ale


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iced coffee


----------



## the bloody chef

J- juniper berries


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jam


----------



## scareme

K-Kool-aid, black cherry


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## scareme

J-Jelly Beans


----------



## Goblin

K-Kool Aid


----------



## scareme

L-limes


----------



## Goblin

M-Milk


----------



## scareme

N-neck bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I see some alphabet repetition above me - must be that late night posting)

O - Ovaltine


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - pale ale


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> (I see some alphabet repetition above me - must be that late night posting)
> 
> O - Ovaltine


if you want to be that way about it

J-jewelry


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you funny girl

Q - quiche


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - Redhook


----------



## Goblin

S-Steak sanwich


----------



## scareme

T-trays, cookie


----------



## Goblin

U-Unsalted nuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - veal


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanthium gum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yeungling


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra cakes


----------



## the bloody chef

A - articachokes


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bagels (with cream cheese and lox)


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Cerveza


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnuts


----------



## Zurgh

E-Egret eggs


----------



## GothicCandle

fried cheese (breaded mozzarella sticks yummmmm)


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - grapes


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya


----------



## Evil Andrew

K - Kraft macaroni & cheese


----------



## Goblin

L-Lambchops


----------



## highbury

M - Minestrone


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - noodles


----------



## Goblin

O-Orange juice


----------



## highbury

P - Pico de Gallo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## Goblin

R-Raisin Bran


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Sierra Nevada


----------



## Goblin

T-Toast


----------



## highbury

U - Ugli Fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-Vegetable soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - water


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Dos Equis Amber


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## Monk

Z - zucchini


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bon Bons


----------



## Goblin

C-Cantalope


----------



## highbury

D - Devil's Food Cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eclairs


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Franziskaner


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hot dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - ipa


----------



## highbury

J - Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## Goblin

K-Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## awokennightmare

L-lemon meringue pie


----------



## scareme

N-noodles


----------



## awokennightmare

O-Oranges


----------



## scareme

P-popcorn, I love burnt popcorn.


----------



## awokennightmare

Q - quiche


----------



## scareme

R-radish


----------



## awokennightmare

S-Soda


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tea


----------



## awokennightmare

U - Ugli Fruit


----------



## Goblin

V-v8


----------



## highbury

W - Watermelon


----------



## scareme

x- Xtreme Pizza


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zagnut candy bars


----------



## Goblin

A-Almond Joy


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beer


----------



## Bone Dancer

C - carrot


----------



## highbury

D - Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs Benidict


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - French fries


----------



## highbury

G - Grape Jelly


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamburger


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream sundae


----------



## Goblin

J-Jelly Beans


----------



## highbury

K - Kahlua


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemonade


----------



## MommaMoose

Mincemeat pie


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - omelette


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Porter


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oatmeal


----------



## highbury

R - Ramen Noodles


----------



## MrGrimm

S - Smoked salmon


----------



## Goblin

T-T Bone steak


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - veal cutlets


----------



## kauldron

W - Wings


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zucchini


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Alaskan Amber Ale


----------



## Jackyl48

B - Baked Potato


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Carrots


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Deschutes Mirror Pond


----------



## kauldron

E - Eclairs


----------



## graveyardmaster

F-Fish Cakes


----------



## scarycher

G-Green Beans


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hot dogs


----------



## Goblin

I-Ice cream


----------



## kauldron

J - Jalapeño poppers


----------



## highbury

K - Kale


----------



## Lambchop

L - Lambchops


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Moose Drool Brown Ale


----------



## Goblin

N-Noodles


----------



## Lambchop

O - Onion bun sandwich


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pepperoni pizza


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Ravioli


----------



## DocK

S - Seven-Up


----------



## Lambchop

T - Tripe


----------



## Spooky1

U - ugli fruit


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - Velveeta


----------



## Lambchop

W - Wonder Bread


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## highbury

Y - YooHoo!


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zingers


----------



## highbury

A - Apple Fritter


----------



## Goblin

B-Butterfinger


----------



## scareme

C-Candy!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

D-Doughnut


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - edamame


----------



## Spooky1

F - fried Icecream


----------



## highbury

G - Green Beans


----------



## scareme

H-horseradish sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - Inca Cola


----------



## scareme

J-jelly rolls


----------



## Goblin

K-Kit Kat


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lasagna


----------



## highbury

M - Mint Julep


----------



## Lambchop

N - noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - Oatmeal Stout


----------



## highbury

P - Pot pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quiche


----------



## highbury

R - Ravioli


----------



## Spooky1

S - Schnapps


----------



## Lambchop

T - Truffles


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ugli fruit (it's a Jamaican tangelo)


----------



## highbury

V - Vermicelli


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## Howlinmadjack

X - X-treme sour gummies


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zabaglione


----------



## Goblin

Don't they use them at hockey games?

A-Asparagus


----------



## highbury

B - Bah-na-nah! (_Minions_ reference)


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cantaloupe


----------



## Bethene

D- donuts


----------



## Goblin

E-Eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flan


----------



## Goblin

G-Gatorade


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hash


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ice cream


----------



## FelipeFemur

J - Jam


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kiwi fruit


----------



## Goblin

L-Lemonade


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Malted Milk Balls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

N - nectarines


----------



## Johnnylee

O - Orange Sunsplash


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pears


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quaker oats


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - raspberries


----------



## Lizzyborden

S - stew


----------



## PrettyGhoul

T - Trout


----------



## Lizzyborden

U - Upside down cake


----------



## PrettyGhoul

V - Vienna sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - watermelon


----------



## Lizzyborden

X - Xigua


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yams


----------



## Lizzyborden

Z - Zucchini bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - artichokes


----------



## Lizzyborden

B - bagels


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheese


----------



## Lizzyborden

D - Dasani water


----------



## Dreadmakr

E - Elephant ears


----------

